# Remember the import thing about retirement



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Retirement is not the end of your career, simply the next phase of it.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, my biggest problem seems to be saying "no" when others try to co-opt my time. And time grows more precious with its passing.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

A personal opinion:

Retirement has ended my working career, in turn, I'll have to admit it has opened up a whole world of new opportunities just waiting to be explored.... or not. 

But then some may consider retirement as a career changer and just keep working.... 

Hummm, have to give this some more thought.?.?.? lol


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Never had a career. Just picked what I wanted to do as the opportunities came up. SOOOO in retirement I still am....James


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Some people don't want to ever retire.
Some people think all retired people do is set at home.
Some people would not know what to do if they could retire.
Some people will never be able to retire.

I sure feel sorry for those people.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep told a guy today if something didn't change i was going to have to work a couple days next month :shrug: He looked at me like i was nuts :icecream:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have people tell me every day "Why do you do this". I have been lucky. I want to give back to my community. I work 16 hours, paid, at least that not paid. I build little cabins and rent to the best renters ever, other retired people, not as fortunate as me but great people who appreciate a helping hand. Keeps me busy, healthy and happy. I have always needed to be busy. I am slowing down, relaxing more, doing what I want and love to do....James


----------

